# R35 380 bells



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

hi chaps, 

in the middle of a r35 to 33 brake conversion, 

i managed to get a late caliper set with disc, rears are done and dusted, 
and the fronts are fitted, however! the bells i got are Alcons with Alcon bells, and there for the 390 rotor, 

i got new c groove 380 rotors for the old 390 bells all seamed well, but the back place of the pad will foul the 390 bell after some use, so i'm hoping one of you fellow skyliners have a pair of clean Alcon 380 bells on a shelf somewhere.

or know where i can get a pair, forget the dealers 12 week back order and you need to get 5 pairs as a minimum..jokers!

thanks in advance


----------



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

What I have

.









What I need


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

You could get the pads machined. Used to use a company years back who would machine unavailable compounds.


----------



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

It was certainly a consideration, but I’d fell happier knowing I had the right bells. Maybe that’s the rout il end up taking.. but when you spend this much on your set up. You got to have it spot on. I hate that I’m so Annal about things


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Could be a decent temporary fix, Questmead Ltd was the place.


----------

